
Edgar Allan Poe’s Hatchet Jobs - samclemens
https://www.neh.gov/humanities/2017/fall/feature/edgar-allan-poe’s-hatchet-jobs
======
jhbadger
My favorite Poe book review was the one he did for Francis Glass'
"Washingtonii Vita" \-- which was a biography of George Washington written in
Latin. In the beginning Poe is quite favorable, commenting on how well it is
written (Poe was classically educated like many in the 19th century and could
read Latin fluently), but finally in the end he is like "Um, okay, but why?"

[https://www.eapoe.org/works/criticsm/slm35g01.htm](https://www.eapoe.org/works/criticsm/slm35g01.htm)

------
a_bonobo
Edogawa Rampo , a famous Japanese writer of mystery and crime stories, named
himself after Edgar Allen Poe (pronounce Edogawa Rampo a few times and you'll
hear it)

He wrote quite a few essays on Poe and Poe's reviews, here's one on how Poe
essentially predicted the twist ending of Dickens' Barnaby Rudge while it was
still being serialised and spoiled it in his reviews, and how that book may
have been a major inspiration for Poe's Raven:

[https://books.google.com.au/books?id=TCpeDQAAQBAJ&pg=PT113&l...](https://books.google.com.au/books?id=TCpeDQAAQBAJ&pg=PT113&lpg=PT113&dq=edogawa+rampo+poe+raven&source=bl&ots=Wp6PItHCeY&sig=7RkgXYGQhyXxs_xtLY9qTw0nfaA&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwin9f3EwonXAhUCU7wKHR7fDfwQ6AEITzAL#v=onepage&q=edogawa%20rampo%20poe%20raven&f=false)

